# Dé/Zonage lecteurs DVD Os X...



## pygmalionreveur (18 Mai 2004)

Salut les go,
j'ai un g4Bipro avec un combo philips 5301
Je cherche à le dézoner pour utiliser "Région X"

Je l'ai déjà fait par hazard et je ne sais donc plus comment !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci les go


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2004)

mac &amp; video a mis en ligne les firmware pour dezonné les graveur dvd pioneer (aka superdrive), rendez vous  ici si vous avez un DVR-104/105/106/107 pour le DVR-103 ça ce passe  de ce coté 

dommage que la vitesse de gravure dvd-r de mon DVR-105 passe en 2 X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 après


----------



## alarache62 (26 Mai 2004)

Moi j'ai un pioneer 104:
j'ai gravé 80 DVD-R avec pour l'instant (un montage perso) et j'en ai encore une cinquantaine à graver.
Si j'ai bien comprit après ce changement de firmwar, mon graveur acceptera de graver mes DVD-R 4x en 2x??
Ce qui me ferait passer de 45minutes mon DVD à 22 minutes de gravures!!

Ai - je bien tout compris?
Vais je pouvoir honorer toutes mes commandes 2 fois plus rapidement?


----------



## alarache62 (26 Mai 2004)

Bon ben j'ai pris mon courage à 2 mains, j'ai flashé mon superdrive et 
je peux graver en 2x!!
Que du bonheur, plus la peine de lancer mon graveur la nuit quand je dort!

Faites le grand saut!


----------



## soy (12 Juillet 2004)

BONJOUR,

j'aimerai savoir comment réussir à dézonner un nouveau lecteur dvd interne avant de dépasser 
les 5 changements autorisés. J'espère que c un eopération réalisable... C pour le modèle PIONNEER 107 (Graveur Dvd+r Dvd+rw Dvd-r Dvd-rw Ide Pioneer Dvr-107 8x Interne), celui-ci remplacant le lecteur de base de mon G4 (derniere génération)
Merci


----------



## pfeffer (14 Juillet 2004)

bonjour à tous
cela doit etre une grand classique mac - mais cela vient de me tomber dessus !  

 mon mac powerpook G4 vient de se bloquer en lecture de zone 1 apres 5 passages d'un disque de zone 1 (je ne connaissais pas ce chiffre !!)

 donc blocage en zone 1 - je ne peux plus lire les diques zone 2 !!
je me suis baladé sur la toile- j'ai retrouvé un logiciel de dezonage pour mon  lecteur un matsushita SR 8187 HA 18
mais ce logiciel ne fonctionne que sous macOs9 !!!
quelqu'un connait - il un moyen de s'en sortir 
thank you very much by advance
JP


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

en gros :
1: tu es dans la merde, car tu ne peux plus changer de zone, et qu'il faut dezoner avant d'etre bloqué   et ça c'est un grand classique de lecteur dvd non dezonné 

2: tu n'es pas dans le bon forum pour ce genre de question

3: as tu prealablement fait une recherche sur les forums ?

bonne chance.


----------



## jsljulius (5 Août 2004)

J'ai un Combo Drive sur mon PowerBook et je me demandais s'il était possible pour moi qui vis à Montréal de lire des DVD de zone 2 en plus de ceux de zone 1.


----------



## pot (5 Août 2004)

jsljulius a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Combo Drive sur mon PowerBook et je me demandais s'il était possible pour moi qui vis à Montréal de lire des DVD de zone 2 en plus de ceux de zone 1.



Sans être spécialiste, je pense que oui.
J'ai vu autrefois des sites qui traitaient de ce sujet, une recherche sur google devrait te renseigner.


----------



## MacEnro (5 Août 2004)

J'ai notamment entendu parler de *DVDack*... mais mieux vaut bien se renseigner avant de faire ce genre de manips, on ne sait jamais...


Tu peux aussi tu référer à ce *thread de Macgé *(attention il est assez vieux !!) et à cet *article de MacBidouille*...


----------



## jsljulius (6 Août 2004)

Bon alors dès que j'ai mon DVD zone 2 je ferai des tests. Sinon merci beaucoup et autre question... c'était quoi l'idée de faire des foutues zones? C'est pas comme s'ils ne se parlaient pas ou que la découverte s'était faite simultanément..........


----------



## pot (6 Août 2004)

jsljulius a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors dès que j'ai mon DVD zone 2 je ferai des tests. Sinon merci beaucoup et autre question... c'était quoi l'idée de faire des foutues zones? C'est pas comme s'ils ne se parlaient pas ou que la découverte s'était faite simultanément..........



c'est parce que la sortie des films ne se fait pas en même temps aux USA qu'en Europe et en Asie.
Eviter le piratage, éviter que des copies ne circulent en Europe alors que le film ne sera en salle que dans 6 mois.


----------



## golf (6 Août 2004)

Pour mémoire le zonage des DVD et la sortie des films sont réglementés en France


----------



## benR (11 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

je me pose pas mal de questions sur ce genre de manip...
J'ai un G5 avec un Pioneer 107D, et s'il est possible d'en modifier le firmware (ne serait ce que pour avoir la dernière version "officielle" de Pioneer), ca m'intéresse.

Est ce que cette manip se fait facilement ?
y a-t-il un réel danger pour le graveur ?


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

il y a un réel danger, j'ai déjà perdu un lecteur comme ça


----------



## benR (11 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a un réel danger, j'ai déjà perdu un lecteur comme ça



sérieux ???

bon, ok, je vais peut etre pa sfaire ca tout de suite, moi....


----------



## Balooners (11 Août 2004)

Et je crois qu'il y a une perte de Garantie en le flashant non ?


----------



## benR (11 Août 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et je crois qu'il y a une perte de Garantie en le flashant non ?



A mon avis, pas si on le flashe avec le firmware officiel livré par Pioneer.... ce qui est finalement autorisé ;-)


----------



## Marcant (12 Août 2004)

Donc autant ne rien modifier ! Si c'est pour "broyer" son superdrive...


----------



## benR (16 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Donc autant ne rien modifier ! Si c'est pour "broyer" son superdrive...



Ouais, mais je me demande, quand meme...

parce que les firmware livrés par Apple on tl'ai rbien bridés, non ?


----------



## zatsou (23 Août 2004)

Salut,

Mon imag G4 17" 1,25GHz est équipé d'un superdrive SONY DVD RW DW-U10A et j'aimerai bien savoir comment peut -on le dézoner. Est-ce une intervention difficile et/ou risquée ?
Merci.
JM


----------



## zatsou (23 Août 2004)

Il s'agit bien sur de mon IMAC et non imag. Comment ai-je pu faire une telle erreur ?


----------



## corelli (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour
La question a déjà dû être posée cent fois, mais elle ne se pose à moi qu'aujourd'hui: comment dézoner SANS DANGER le lecteur DVD de mon tout beau, tout nouveau PB G4 12'' ?
Merci pour vos réponses !
Corelli (novice sur le forum)


----------



## MarcMame (29 Décembre 2004)

Sans danger ? Impossible.


----------



## corelli (30 Décembre 2004)

Ok, disons avec un danger très faible, alors (et réparable)
Sinon, je laisse tomber.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Décembre 2004)

En fait, la vraie question que tu dois te poser c'est : Est ce que j'ai (ou veut) regarder des DVD d'une zone autre que 2 tout de suite ? Si tu débrides juste pour débrider, attend d'en avoir un réel besoin avant de le faire.


----------



## corelli (30 Décembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas entièrement urgent, mais il y a des DVD que je voudrais vraiment m'acheter et qui ne sont disponibles qu'en zone 1 (sur Amazon).  D'où frustration !
Comment s'y prendre ?


----------



## Yakamya (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour

 J'ai un Powermac G5 1,6Ghz et je souhaiterais dezonner le superdrive. 
 Je ne sias pas s'il existe déjà des sujets sur ce type de problème...
 Donc quel est le moyen de dezoner un lecteur superdrive apple pionners :
 PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D


 Merci de votre aide 

 bon reveillon !


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

ça devrait te servir


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

et puis tu a un sujet dédier juste en dessous


----------



## Yakamya (31 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis tu a un sujet dédier juste en dessous



oui mais ce n'est pas pour le meme graveur...
Merci pour le premier lien   
il m'est trsè utile

aller bie


----------



## corelli (4 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça devrait te servir


 Le lien vaut pour du matériel Pioneer, mais moi j'ai un combo MATSHITA CD-RW CW-8123.
connaissez-vous un firmware de dézonage pour ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Salut,
est-ce que qqn sait quel firmware il faut utiliser pour flasher un graveur dvd nec nd 2500a (sur cette page par exemple, il y en a plusieurs; lequel choisir?) Je veux pouvoir lire des dvd de toutes les régions...
Merci


----------



## starter (10 Juillet 2005)

bonjour a tous
je cherche une solution pour dézoner mon lecteur de dvd , ayant depassé les 5 changements de zone (region) .
j'ai des infos sur region x, mais pour que cela marche, il me faut "dézoner" mon lecteur!!!
merci de votre aide,


----------



## TranXarnoss (10 Juillet 2005)

Utlise VLC, il lit n'importe quelle zone sans poser de question indiscrète.


----------



## starter (10 Juillet 2005)

j'ai utilisé vlc et j'ai toujours le meme probleme avec des dvd de zone 1 (usa)
oui je suis sur osx ibook g4 , les ref de mon lecteur dvd: matshita cd-rw-cw-8123

chaque fois que j'incere un dvd de zone 2 tout fonctionne (meme avec vlc)
par contre pour les dvd de zone 2 (europe) j'ai un message : impossible de lire zone non reconnue ( les 5 changements ayant été effectués.
avec vlc ça bug tres vite

d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire , pour regler mon probleme il faut que je "dézone mon lecteur" zone free et la, region x me permettra de changer autant de fois souhaité la zone des dvd que j'utilise.

merci de votre aide


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

C'est "amusant" la même question a été posée ici...
 

A.


----------



## zen_it (21 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Fraichement débarqué sur le forum, j'ai besoin de vos conseils de pro. 
J'ai un Powerbook G4 Titanium et j'aimerai savoir si le lecteur DVD intégré est compatible avec des DVD de zone 1.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !!!


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2005)

Non, pas d'origine. les lecteur de DVD apple sont compatible toute zone pendant un certain nombre de lecture (5 ou 10 sais plus) et ensuite, ils se ZONE sur le dernier DVD lu. Donc, si c'est un ZONE 1 il ne peut plus lire que cette ZONE etc.

Mais le mieux est d'utiliser VLC dés le départ, et plus de soucis de ZONES.


----------



## zen_it (21 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup Gwen mais j'ai aussi VLC sur mon poste. Donc en faît si je lis mes DVD zone 1 avec VLC je n'aurai jamais de problème et mon lecteur ne sera pas bloqué, c'est bien ça ??


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Septembre 2005)

zen_it a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup Gwen mais j'ai aussi VLC sur mon poste. Donc en faît si je lis mes DVD zone 1 avec VLC je n'aurai jamais de problème et mon lecteur ne sera pas bloqué, c'est bien ça ??


 
"Jamais", je ne sais pas... il semblerait qu'à partir de Tiger le problème se repose.
Par contre, oui tu n'auras pas besoin de fixer une zone en passant par vlc. C'est le lecteur dvd d'Apple qui bloque les zones.

A.


----------



## zen_it (21 Septembre 2005)

OK Merci Adrienhb.

Je voulais être sûr avant d'acheter des DVD zone 1.
Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à essayer !!!

Merci encore 


@+


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2005)

Tant que le lecteur DVD d'apple n'est pas lancer, le compteur de lecture de Zone ne s'incrémente pas.


----------



## zen_it (21 Septembre 2005)

Ok sinon il peut faire combien de lecture de zones avant de se bloquer ?? 5 ou 10 ??


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Septembre 2005)

zen_it a dit:
			
		

> Ok sinon il peut faire combien de lecture de zones avant de se bloquer ?? 5 ou 10 ??


 
Table sur 5 et n'oublie pas d'aller dans les préférences (menu pomme) pour déactiver le lancement automatique du lecteur de dvd lorsque tu inséres un dvd.
Gwen, n'est-ce pas plutôt lorsqu'un dvd est lancé via le lecteur?

A.


----------



## zen_it (21 Septembre 2005)

Merci du tuyau !! 
@+


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> "Jamais", je ne sais pas... il semblerait qu'à partir de Tiger le problème se repose.
> Par contre, oui tu n'auras pas besoin de fixer une zone en passant par vlc. C'est le lecteur dvd d'Apple qui bloque les zones.
> 
> A.



Pour avoir eu le pb avec mon Ti400, VLC, avec certains DVD, refusait de lire les zones autres que  2, paramétrée à l'origine avec le Lecteur DVD Apple. Je sais que certains DVD protégés moins efficacement, étaient lisibles directement avec VLC.

J'ai pu le dézoner (hors garantie depuis un moment), ça a bien marché 6 mois toutes zones. Avec VLC ou le lecteur DVD
Le lecteur s'est mis en grève (CD et DVD) pendant 6 mois puis depuis 3 semaines il accepte de refonctionner normalement, apparemment un pb mécanique (on entendait pas le CD se mettre à tourner pour monter) et non pas lié au dézonage. Tout remarche nickel maintenant.

Pour le dézonage, ça prend 10 secondes avec un patch correspondant au lecteur (voir dans Informations Système Apple). Ne pas le faire un soir d'orage avec la batterie déchargée par contre... faut pas être interrompu  pendant ce temps, et ça marche nickel  

Edit: j'étais à l'époque sous Jaguar et je suis maintenant sous Panther. Tiger  je sais pas


----------



## Adrienhb (21 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour le dézonage, ça prend 10 secondes avec un patch correspondant au lecteur (voir dans Informations Système Apple).


 
Juuuste comme ça en passant, tu l'as trouvé où ton patch? 

Merci,

A.


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Juuuste comme ça en passant, tu l'as trouvé où ton patch?
> 
> Merci,
> 
> A.



Sur www.macetvideo.com, leurs forums m'ont bien aidé à me décider ou non et à bien comprendre ce que j'allais faire (là je touchais à de l'inconnu total), à comprendre les systèmes de protection, pourquoi VLC refusait de lire mes DVD et comment ça marchait en fait 

Ensuite, j'ai fait une bête recherche sur Google avec le numéro du lecteur combo (bien prendre celui qui faut exactement et pas n'importe lequel ou un approchant) je crois, trouvé dans ISA (Info Système Aple), j'ai trouvé des liens sur des forums us et des sites avec une archive. C'est assez commun, il existe pas mal de sites.

J'ai préféré attendre la fin de mon AppleCare quand même   Chacun voit ce qu'il veut risquer.

Ce qui est surprenant, c'est qu'en lançant le truc, je pensais avoir un avertissement, mais finalement, j'ai même pas pu reculer: le truc s'est lancé et y'avait pas intérêt à stopper le truc !


----------



## p.lima@wanadoo.fr (17 Janvier 2006)

qq'un sait-il comment éviter les 5 changements maximum de lecture de zone dvd qu'impose l'ibook G4?


----------



## p.lima@wanadoo.fr (17 Janvier 2006)

ok merci pour les mails, je suis allé chercher région X sur le site du génial bidouilleur, mais où vérifier sur mon ibook que le lecteur dvd que j'ai est bien dézoné (RPC-1), impossible de trouver l'info dans "lecteur DVD", version 4.6? parce que visiblement sans ça, c'est risqué...
merci d'avance!
p


----------



## elomaster (11 Mars 2006)

Bonjour a tous
Je sais bien que la question a du être abordée un bon milliard de fois, mais j'ai une question qui demande une reponse bien specifique.
J'ai un dvd en zone 1 et pas moyen de le lire avec mon lecteur MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-845E.
Au lancement le lecteur Apple me demande de changer le code region du lecteur. Mais voila ca me gene un peu de le faire car c'est limité a 5 fois,.....

J'ai cherché un peu partout mais apparment pas moyen de dezonner ce type de lecteur,....

Alors j'ai penser ripper le dvd pour ensuite pouvoir le lire. J'ai lu que MacTheRipper ou Osex pouvais trés bien réalisé ce type d'operation. Toutefois j'aimerais savoir si l'application ne va pas changer le code region du lecteur au moment du rippage, sans me le demander ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ulyxes (11 Mars 2006)

Bien que ceci ne réponde pas précisément à ta question, tu trouveras beaucoup dinfos sur cette histoire de zones dans les fils DVD et la zone et   Lecteur DVD et zones ;  à toutes fins utiles


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2006)

elomaster a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai penser ripper le dvd pour ensuite pouvoir le lire. J'ai lu que MacTheRipper ou Osex pouvais trés bien réalisé ce type d'operation. Toutefois j'aimerais savoir si l'application ne va pas changer le code region du lecteur au moment du rippage, sans me le demander ?e


Non, pas de prise en compte des Zone lors de l'extraction avec mac The Ripper ou avec la lecture avec VLC tout simplement. C'est l'avantage de ces solution sur le lecteur DVD inclus avec OS X.


----------

